

Update:  Migration of Slicehost to Rackspace cloud servers - jcampbell1
http://forum.slicehost.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=5210

======
latch
Good to see that they quickly recognized just how poorly this was initially
communicated. I'm not sure I'll ever understand how companies keep making
these blunders though.

[Almost] a year ago, Linode significantly increased the memory on all plans
without increasing prices. I think most people would have agreed Linode was a
better value/choice before the increase, and just extended their lead after
it. Customers unhappy with this move, or possibly interested in better value
(YMMV) might want to consider a switch.

~~~
ben1040
I'm really surprised by the way they communicated things yesterday.

Slicehost has been marketed toward hackers and geeks for years, so you'd have
to expect that those people are going to demand technical information up front
and are going to be pretty bristled about a mail heavy on marketing and nil on
details.

It was also totally out of line with the amazing customer service I've
otherwise gotten from Rackspace over the last 5 years (with their dedicated
product) and Slicehost over the last 2+.

In the end I migrated my apps to Linode last night and at this point all I
have to do is flip over DNS and pull the plug on Slicehost. I know I "might"
pay less with Rackspace Cloud depending on bandwidth usage but I want the
predictable fixed pricing model I've been subscribing to for a couple years.
And since that product is no longer an option with Slicehost, to Linode I go,
where I get more server for less money than I've been paying as is.

------
elithrar
This is definitely a much better communique about how the transition will
work. Wish they'd said it in the first place.

As a current Slicehost customer, I also appreciate their candidacy about how
the transition itself will work, even if it's not the most seamless transition
(i.e IP address change).

------
tomjen3
Damm they are incredibly expensive - prgmr has servers 4 times the size for
the same price.

Add a very bad customer service (migrating paying customers is just not
acceptable) and I can't see any reason to stay with them.

------
jonknee
I predict Linode is going to make a mint off this.

